# New Arrival - Another 7A38 In Da House



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Continuing my 27 year love affair with the Seiko 7A38, this one landed today from The Land of Peace Through The Use of Overwhelming Firepower:










1987 Seiko 7A38-7270

In extraordinary condition for a 23 year old watch, with only a few minor marks here and there, I am delighted to have this variant join the 7029 in my watch box. The crystal has a couple of scratches but I "noahbloke" who can attend to them. The gilt plating is 99% intact on the bracelet, 100% on the case, so figure the watch hasn't had much wear in it's long life.

I had been thinking about a "dressy" chrono for a while and when this one popped up, it was impossible to resist - especially for a cost only slightly more than a slab of imported beer! The detail on the dial is exquisite and the chrono seconds hand would have to be the finest/hair-thin example I have ever seen. How Seiko managed to manufacture a hand so thin is hard to imagine but there it is.

Of interest is the fact that this is definitely a day-time only watch - Seiko didn't put any lume paint anywhere on the dial or hands!

Chuffed big-time with this one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Your a bit of a sucker for a Chronograph mate!!! :wink2: Nice one Dave


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Ta m8 - I'll admit I am a bit of a tart for a nice pusher and a fancy sub-dial! :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DMP said:


> 1987 Seiko 7A38-7270
> 
> I had been thinking about a "dressy" chrono for a while and when this one popped up ....


With apologies for the rather belated reply to this thread :blush: (.... seeing as you've since sold it.)

You call that 'dressy', Dave ?? 

There are a couple of other models in the 7A38-7190 / 7A38-727x range which are slightly more 'dressy'. <_<

I already had a nice example of the very rare all-over gold-plated 7A38-7270 (SAA096J) in my collection:










It's the 5th from the left, middle row, in this photo I took in December:

But there was still (only) one variation of the 7A38-727x family that I needed to complete that particular sub-set. 

Eventually, one finally came up on eBay, as a 'spares or repair' last week. :sweatdrop:

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160414220858 (it's the 7A38-727A SAA126J)



















It's effectively the same cream with pale grey sub-dials non-lume (7230) dial face, used in the two-tone 7A38-7270 ....

.... in an all-over gold-plated watch case, fitted with a B1405G bracelet from the 7A38-7190 (top row, 4th from left).

A combination of those two watches - all that appears to be unique to it, in fact, are the case-back stampings. :umnik2:

It's had a bit of a hard life, and will need some considerable refurbishment, but it will do for a starter.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow thats one Seiko collection very nice


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

hilly10 said:


> Wow thats one Seiko collection very nice


 2nd that! And love the case too, really does the collection justice


----------

